# How to open Portugal/Azores bank account?



## azoreseuropa

I have research online through google. I want to make sure if I am correct to my understanding...

Even thought, I am dual U.S citizen and Portuguese Citizen (I born in Azores) can open a bank account in Europe while here in America ? For my understanding, from the online say that you cannot open it online. You have to travel there and verify in person.

What about if I go to my bank here in America and ask them to open my bank over there, would that help ? You must have a resident address.. Well, my aunt live there so I can use it temporarily until I move there then look for an apartment then I will go to the bank to change the new address then. 

I do not want to give up my visa credit card from Bank of America while living in Azores/Portugal permanently.. What should I do ? Call Bank of America and asked that question ?


----------



## canoeman

Well firstly unless US law says which I don't believe it does you don't have to close your US accounts now or when you move, you don't need a Portuguese address to open a Portuguese Bank Account but you must have a NIF number, you can open an account as a Non Resident with another countries address, when you move you change the address. The easiest option for you is to open an account* with a Portuguese Bank in America* they can get you a temporary NIF number but it takes time and trouble to convert the temporary NIF to a permanent one.

As you currently don't live in Portugal even though a Citizen then I believe you would reguire a Fiscal Representative in Portugal until you move, your Aunt could fulfill this function,


----------



## azoreseuropa

canoeman said:


> Well firstly unless US law says which I don't believe it does you don't have to close your US accounts now or when you move, you don't need a Portuguese address to open a Portuguese Bank Account but you must have a NIF number, you can open an account as a Non Resident with another countries address, when you move you change the address. The easiest option for you is to open an account* with a Portuguese Bank in America* they can get you a temporary NIF number but it takes time and trouble to convert the temporary NIF to a permanent one.
> 
> As you currently don't live in Portugal even though a Citizen then I believe you would reguire a Fiscal Representative in Portugal until you move, your Aunt could fulfill this function,


Thanks, you two..

In person is better over there but I can try to ask my Bank of America. That's my bank called Bank of America.. Not Bank in America, lol. Dont be confused about that. I will see if they said yes that I can get a temporary NIF number but takes time and trouble to convert the temporary NIF to a permanent one can be a waste time. In person is so much better, huh ? I will ask bank just to make if convert the temporary will be quickly or something.


----------



## canoeman

No not Bank of America they can't open a Portuguese Bank Account a* Portuguese Bank that has a branch in USA* Millennium bcp used to as an example


----------



## azoreseuropa

Oh.. I am a long time customer of Bank of America. What should I do ?


----------



## canoeman

If you want a Portuguese Bank Accountant you must have a NIF number, you must either
a) Get NIF in person at a Portuguese Tax Office in Portugal
b) you will also need a Fiscal Representative until you move
c) it's possible to get a NIF by giving someone in Portugal a POA but this is difficult from the USA
To open a Portuguese Bank account
a) you do it in person in Portugal
b) you open an a/c with a PORTUGUESE BRANCH of a PORTUGUESE BANK in USA they can get you a temporary NIF which must be changed to a permanent one when you move. Ask the Consulate if there are any


----------



## azoreseuropa

Good advice.

One more thing.. What do you mean Portuguese Tax Office ? And Fiscal Representative ?


----------



## canoeman

bearmon2010 said:


> Good advice.
> 
> One more thing.. What do you mean Portuguese Tax Office ? And Fiscal Representative ?


Isn't Portuguese Tax Office self explanatory? they handle taxation

Portuguese Tax Law says that someone who is not resident in Portugal the EU or the EEA must have a Tax Representative in Portugal, they take responsibility for your tax affairs in Portugal, act as your "post box" and agent and can be held responsible for any tax debts you might accrue in Portugal. 
They must be a Resident your aunt could do this and when you move you change your Non resident status to Resident and therefore no need for a Representative


----------



## azoreseuropa

Oh I see.. Well, I am on SSDI because I am deaf.


----------



## siobhanwf

You will find a list of Millennium BCP branches in USA here.... http://www.yellowpages.com/newark-nj/millennium-bcp-bank


----------



## canoeman

Google tells me thats an American disability payment so presumably that's why you want to retain US bank account, so you need to clarify if SSDI would continue if you left America, for UK Citizens only certain benefits are payable if you move to another country.

If payable you also need to clarify the tax association, is it currently taxed in US would it be taxed if you left, would you still be reguired to file a US IRS, would it be necessary to declare and possibly pay tax on in Portugal


----------



## JohnBoy

I've sent you a PM Bearmon.


----------



## azoreseuropa

Canoneman,

Yes, my SSDI will continue if I left America, no problem.

@JohnBoy,

Pm you back and I am surprise that Millennium BCP isnt found here in Florida. Unless I am missing something.


----------



## skercat

I find the service from my Portuguese bank top class, nothing is too much trouble and they give me a lot of support in arranging my financial matters.


----------

